# Tips for loosing weight?



## Kavala (Aug 27, 2013)

I need to loose some weight. I feel uncomfortable riding my horse and self conscious. Not to mention the teasing at school. Does anyone have any exersices that would help me? Last time I checked, I weighed 165 lbs. I'm only 16 and I can't stand my weight. Horse back riding tips would be fantastic!!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You should talk with your doctor or perhaps a nutritionist to help learn how to make good eating choices. While horseback riding can burn calories, it doesn't always, and is not enough on its own for casual riders (most of us fall into casual riders category so don't feel bad!). Maybe try some workout videos and see if there's things you enjoy? Zumba is awesome and is simple. There's a ton of free videos on SparkPeople too.

For horseback riding, I think the most physically difficult thing to do is frog position, which is the more extreme version of two point. Frog position has you jacked up high like a jockey - which is higher than regular two point. Learn how to stay balanced at a walk, halt, change direction. When you can do all that, do combinations of halt/walk/trot, and do the same thing - move on, halt, change direction, back up. Then do combinations of halt/walk/trot/canter. Use your core (your ab muscles) to help you stay balanced. If you're not sure how to do that, get a giant stability ball (You can get one for under $20), and sit on it. Try to balance without touching the floor or the wall - you will need to flex your abs to do it. It's handy to do this anyway when you're at home. These exercises will help your seat become more independent and strengthen your leg.

You can also do things like take your horse hiking in hand if you have access to trails. Walk/jog instead of ride. If you have some saddlebags, tack up your horse and pack some water and snacks and go out for a while.


----------



## Kavala (Aug 27, 2013)

I've started doing zumba recently and it is really great! I love it. I also do yoga. I will contact a professional about eating habits, because i'm sure that's a big factor. I will try hiking with my horse, she would love that. Thanks for the tips, I am excited about this


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Just keep trying sensible diets until you find the ones that work for you, and rotate them, and train yourself to eat smaller portions. Honestly you didn't gain the weight overnight and your body will resist if you try to LOSE (that's "lose" with one "o") the weight quickly. Try to lose about 1 pound/month.
Make sure to drink water!! All other drinks dehydrate and water will flush your system best. If you don't have a measuring cup, buy one!! A regular drinking class holds about 3 cups of water, and you need 8 cups of water daily, so it doesn't take much.
Also, stretch. Being limber makes ALL exercise easier.
If you are NOT hungry, eat very small. Learn to enjoy being a little bit hungry between lunch and dinner.
Eat dinner early--try NOT to eat a big meal after 6 PM. If you're out with friends make your late dinner out a salad, even with meat it's easier to digest.
I'm rooting for you!! =D


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

count calories


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

bitinsane said:


> count calories


x2, and good old fashioned exercise.

I lost 70# 3 years ago and that was pretty much the magic potion - there's no pills, drinks, or elixirs that are going to make up for simply becoming aware of what you eat (and the calories in it), and exercising.

I used the LiveStrong iPhone app. I tracked every SINGLE calorie down to each teaspoon of sugar in my morning coffee. It became very evident within the first few days (eating as I normally used to) where my problem was. I then set a strict calorie limit, adhered to it (it was HARD in the first week or two, but it gets easier as your stomach and mind adjust), and then exercised my butt off - at least 4-5 nights a week in the gym for at least an hour.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Everyone is a little bit different and what worked for someone else may not work for you. However, I want to share my and my family's experience because we are quite pleased with our lifestyle change.

This year my family and I switched to a no processed foods diet. We eat healthily. Plain and simple foods, no added sugars, refrined grains, no preservatives and if you can't read or understand exactly what's on the label, don't eat it! These are some basic guidelines: Real Food Defined (The Rules) - 100 Days of Real Food
My family is healthier and happier! Over the course of this year I've lost 31 lbs and went from pant size 13 to a 7. I have more energy and SO much more self confidence. Point is, I really believe that eating Healthy foods can change lives!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm currently doing the atkins diet. I've lost 10 lbs in a month. I'm not extremely excited about the diet because it's a little hard. There are a ton of things you can't have and the meals take a lot of preparation because you need so many vegetables. But it does work for weight loss. I've talked to a lot of people that have been able to keep the weight off after loosing it, it's a complete change in what you eat though.... 

Not sure it's the way to go....


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

There's a reason a lot of these fad type diets (like Atkins) come and go. 3 or so years ago Atkins was the "OMG!" diet that everyone who wanted to loose weight was on. Now it's faded dramatically - still around, sure..but certainly but a tiny fraction as popular as it was.

IMHO the reason is that they're not realistic, and accordingly, a lot of people fail. Farmpony, your comments above are a good example - "a ton of things you can't have and meals take a lot of preparation" is what causes most people to just abandon these sorts of diets - too much effort required. Effort and self control is the key basis of loosing weight, and when it becomes a total pain in the butt a lot of people just get ****ed and fall off the wagon.

I never limited what I ate. I didn't do a fad diet or anything of the sort. When I dieting hard core I ate pretty much the same thing I used to, I just did it in EXTREME moderation. Desert? While everyone else might have had a slice of chocolate cake (for example), I'd have some too - but maybe a forkfull, and that was it. 

In the end, in my honest opinion, calories are what ultimately counts, not where they come from. 

Ultimately, create a calorie deficit on a daily basis and you'll loose weight. Enjoy what you eat nonetheless, but just realize that the cookie after dinner means an extra 10 minutes on the treadmill afterwards. 

It worked for me.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Depak Chopra says an old east Indian pressure point is pressing the index finger against the side of the thumb by the nail and ask yourself why you want to eat whatever it is and to think about how whether or not it is beneficial to your health. Apparently it's supposed to help a person make better choices or not eating at that particular moment.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

This is going to be a very Paleo- based post with my own personal touch:

The trick is what you consume- thats about 70% of it with the other 30 being exercise. Focus on Vegetables and proteins, with a small amount of fruits and nuts in the mix. And break it up into a bunch of smaller meals. I literally eat all day long.. like a horse! At least five small meals a day. My mother calls me the grazer of the family, but I feel healthy and have a ton of energy, so I'm okay with that!

I don't eat any grains and then have one cheat day, or at least I did to start. It is hard to jump on the bandwagon but once you realize how much happier your body feels off of bread, pasta, etc. then you don't really feel like going back. 

Just find a niche that works for you- I wouldn't buy into all of those crazy fad diets because it is just a waste of money. Take a little bit of info from everywhere and tailor it to yourself. 

The biggest aspect is becoming in tune with your body and really listening to what it is telling you- had some ice cream and now an upset stomach? Your body is saying no thank you. Eat some lasagna and feel like going into a food induced coma? Your body is literally trying to shut itself down so that it can use the energy to break down what you ate- not very helpful to you in the long run. Don't mask those signs with antacids, coffee and other meds, use them as an indicator to what your body really needs and make those positive changes for the future. Feel light and refreshed after eating some grilled veggies and a banana? Good- keep making those food choices! 

Time and a positive, git-er-done mindset will do it. Have a friend be a positive coach to help keep you on the right track. Make a grocery list and a small, easy-going goals list, but I've found that putting a time frame to it will only get you down if it isn't completed, so just take life as it comes to you. 

Good luck, you'll do great things!


----------



## steff (May 4, 2008)

count calories and excersize!! Zumba is good you are already doing that  hit the gym I go 5 times a week sometimes twice in a day!!  feel fitter happier and odviously lighter!! can see it so much in my riding can keep going and going!! good luck hun with your diet xx


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Exercise, exercise, exercise! And do different things. Cardio to slim, weights to tone, and swimming is really good for you. Join a gym! I am a member of 24 hour, so there is never an excuse of it being too early or too late.

Watch what you eat. A ton of stuff that is for sale and available is absolutely crap.

Other than that, stay active. Remember, standing is better than sitting, walking is better than standing... If you find yourself doing nothing (IE-watching tv or playing video games) get up and get moving <3

Good luck! <3


----------



## Chiquita (Oct 31, 2013)

the key is portion control! eat what you want but limit it. and of course being active. this doesn't mean you have to spend hours exercising. for me weight comes off if I keep both of those things in mind. good luck!


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

What works for me is very similar to what Ninamebo posted above. My body just simply cannot handle most carbohydrates (other than fruit 'n veg).

And to be honest? It's about changing how you eat for life, not just for a short period of time. 

And of course exercise.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I never like to mention counting calories to someone who is only 16. Definitely talk to a nutritionist and hear what they have to say. But in the meantime watch what you are eating. Cut out soda and juice, pick fruit or veggies over having cookies and muffins. And of course exercise. There are tons of free workout routines everywhere and a lot of them use body weight so you don't need a gym membership. I am apart of Nerd Fitness: Helping You Lose Weight, Get Stronger, Live Better. and I find it awesome. The community is really great and there are tons of free resources about workout plans, nutrition and setting goals for your life. 

Aside from those more obvious things... I would say learn to love yourself and don't be so harsh. You will change all your life but you will always be you. Oh and stay hydrated and get a good nights rest. Those are very important. 
P.S. I don't mean this as an advertisement but I think you could find some helpful resources you might be interested in from it.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Make sure you don't fall into the 1200 calorie trap. Many online diets will tell you that 1200 calories a day is the magic number for weight loss, in reality 1200 calories is NOT enough to support your body on the long term. Your metabolism will slow down and your body will slowly starve.
Consider myself. Five feet tall, 120ish pounds and I lose more weight eating 1500-1600 calories of healthy food than I did eating 1200 calories a day of whatever I wanted. More good food = more good nutrients = a healthier system.


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi Kavala,

I am currently at 324 lbs and working on dropping weight. The heaviest weight I started at was 375 lbs and I was told by my doctor that the weight was ruining my joints; also, I am diabetic. I have been on all kinds of diets and what works best is calorie counting which teaches you portion control. You can eat whatever as long as your willing to pay the cost in calories. 
Also, writing down what you are eating and the time of day in a food diary really makes you take notice of your habits. 
Make small changes and do not think of this a diet but a lifestyle change. 
Don't get anxious if you have a cheat day, we all need one once in a while. The important thing is to keep working on it. 
On snacks mix protein with something sweet & something crunchy. Fruit with cheese. Apple slices with a measured bit of peanut butter. Fruit gets digested and burned in about 30 minutes. By adding protein the effects of the energy from the snack lasts longer. A tip I got from an exercise trainer.

Do not get frustrated if you only loose a pound a week. It is better to go slow and learn how to keep it off then go fast and fall back into bad habits down the road. 

My goal is to get back to 145 lbs. I have a long way to go but am determined to get there even if it takes me another couple of years.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Honestly a lot of it has to do with the calories you consume, too, if you are counting.
I wasn't trying to lose weight but lost 14.5lbs since October just by clean eating.
Which means no more processed foods, only whole, natural foods. 
We also switched to organics whenever possible.
We only eat grass fed full fat dairy, grass fed beef, lots of veggies and fruit, etc.
No refined sugars, if I sweeten tea or coffee it's with raw honey.
It's been easy and delicious!! Hubby loves it too, he lost over 20lbs. Since October!

Here is the website I followed while we were learning. Clean Eating Recipes


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

A recent break through for me has been realizing the effects of blood sugar. I'm familiar with high vs low glycemic index foods, but most books on it make it overly complicated. Its basically how fast can your body turn any given food into sugar. white wheat flour and sugar are at the very top of that list, converted almost instantly. most proteins and high fiber veggies(nuts, etc) are at the bottom. Eating food that is converted to sugar quickly gives you the high and lows, while foods at the bottom of the list release energy slowly, fueling you for a long time, without any of the unpleasant sugar rushes and lows. Think of the satisfaction you get from taking a gulp of soda or eating a candy bar when you're feeling tired. Instant up in blood sugar, your brain is happy. unfortunately its kind of like stoking a fire with a piece of paper, burns hot and fast, goes out quickly. Soon your starving and tired again. Eating a veggie stir fry with chicken is like throwing a piece of hardwood on the fire. At first it might not feel like it. your body expects you to throw piles of sugar and starch at it, so for the first while it might be difficult.

I decided to go on a strict diet for a while, for health reasons. tons of veggies, some fruit, low fat, lean protein. NOTHING is processed, no grains or starches. I knew I would be starving. Honestly, I'm not. without the refined foods and starches, I don't have the miserable desperately starving feeling between meals associated with a blood sugar low. I don't eat as much, don't eat before bed, don't wake up hungry. I was prone to starving between meals, then eating too much to make up for it. Not any more. I'm also a bit of an insomniac, and I've been sleeping better. I've always had issues with a major low around 2-3pm. Not anymore. consistent energy through out the day. I've come to the conclusion that we use sugar(and processed food in general) as a drug. anyone that's ever desperately wanted a soda, taken a drink and instantly felt better will know what I'm talking about. People need to use food as fuel for their bodies, something to enjoy and as medicine, not as a drug to treat depression or fix your day.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

You're not done growing. I would be really careful about anything that you consider as far as losing weight. Talk to your doctor first. 

Plus, getting in the habit of not liking yourself and the way you look at only 16 can pave the way for a lifetime of self image issues. 

That being said, I am a firm believer in eating things that make you feel good. I am not plus sized now, but there was a time in my life when I was. I made poor choices. I have found over the years that if I eat things that are low in trans fats and saturated fats, I feel better. I have more energy, and therefore I am more active. I limit my carbs for the same reason, they tend to make me feel lazy and bogged down. 

Experiment and see what types of food make you feel better. When you eat certain things do you sleep better? Wake up feeling more rested? Have more energy during the day? 

Everyone is different. You have to figure out what works for you. 

You also have to figure out how to love yourself unconditionally, and I personally think that is far more important than your weight. Who cares what other people say? If they honestly have nothing better to do than poke fun at you- I feel sorry for them, and you should too. They are hiding their own insecurities by playing on yours.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

First of all, I want you to throw away your scale. Yes, I said it. 

The scale shows you a number. That number means nothing. It doesn't tell you how tall you are. It doesn't tell you your body shape. It doesn't tell you how much your fat weighs, how much your bones weigh, or muscle. 

The number doesn't matter. 

How you feel about yourself and how you fit into your clothes .... THAT'S what matters. 

It took me a long time to feel good about myself too, so I can relate. It's hard to have self-confidence in yourself at 16. But find a way to find it. 

If YOU want to lose weight, then do it. Don't do it for anyone else. 

When it comes to losing weight, 80% of the game is what you put into your body. Exercise (cardio and weights) are important too, but don't expect to reach your goals by eating double cheeseburgers at McDonalds every day (even if you stay under your calorie requirements). 

1) Drink lots of water. Not soda. Not sports drinks. Just water. Even the no-calorie sweeteners like MIO still have artificial stuff in them.
2) Avoid white sugar foods (cookies, cake, white bread, etc) but don't deprive yourself either. It is okay to have a SMALL portion. You'll be more successful if you do. 
3) Eat whole grain foods ... in moderate. Whole grain bread, brown rice, oatmeal, etc are all good for you, but they are calorie heavy so you do need to watch your portions. Also --> read labels. Some things say "whole wheat" but when you read the ingredients it says "enriched". Make sure it says whole wheat on the ingredient list. 
4) Eat lots of veggies. But don't load them with ranch. ;-) Keep salad dressing to a minimum because it has a lot of calories.
5) Eat a few fruits. Fruit is great for you but it is filled with natural sugar. That's the only reason you shouldn't have more than 1 or 2 servings of fruit.
6) Get plenty of protein. You need protein for muscle growth, and you need muscles to lose weight. Protein is your friend. Just make sure you get it from LEAN red meats, fish, nuts (in moderation because of high calories), etc. Of course, if you are a vegetarian, you'll get your protein from other sources such as tofu. 
7) Watch your salt intake. One thing that I notice with myself, is if I take in too much salt, I will not lose much weight. Prepare your own fresh foods with your own seasoning, instead of buying process foods or packets of things. 
8) Get plenty of sleep at night. Important!!

Zumba is great and it's fun, but make sure you have a good mix of cardio AND weight workouts. If you are unsure on how to lift weights properly, get a couple lessons with a trainer who can go over proper form. 

Make it something that YOU enjoy doing because you'll be more likely to do it. 

Going with a buddy makes you less likely to back out because you'll be held accountable by someone else.


----------



## 74017 (Sep 2, 2013)

Try weight watchers...it's hard to get used to the first week but after that it's so easy. Last year in a few months I lost 30 lbs on the program and didn't change anything else except what I ate. Your not counting calories but points. I hit a point where I wasn't losing anymore so I took a break but just started up again. It's very motivating to go to the meetings and not just do it online.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm on month three of the atkins diet and am now at 18 lbs. I've been told to switch the paleo diet when I get to where I want to be. Apparently it's a little easier to maintain and you can eat more stuff.

I've had some cheat days and I am only loosing 1-3 lbs a week but I think it's a lot. My dad is on it and he's lost twice what I've last, if not more....


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

I belong to a Weight Watchers "club" at my workplace, and I've heard from leaders that 1-2 pounds per week is a safe and healthy rate of weight loss. I don't think a doctor would agree with losing more quickly than that every single week (though you might lose a little more certain weeks than others). You also want to lose weight at a somewhat slow pace because you want your skin to pull back in naturally (so that you don't have baggy skin). Work on building muscle tone by lifting weights, doing yoga/Pilates, etc., at the same time you are working on your eating habits, and that will help, too.

Weight Watchers teaches that weight loss is 80% what you eat, 20% exercise. If you do a lot of exercise but eat the same junk, you will get discouraged because the scale will not move. Weight loss takes time (patience!) and discipline. I agree with the advice to write down everything you eat.

One place to find healthy food and workout ideas is Pinterest. I go there all the time for recipe ideas and ideas for new exercises to try. There are some fun exercise games that are like drinking games, where you do an exercise every time something happens in a favorite show or movie. The more you make it fun for you, the more you'll want to stick with it. Two other sites I like that teach healthy eating are Hungrygirl.com and Skinny Taste (a blog).

Watch serving sizes and weigh and measure your food. When I cook at home and serve myself and am working really hard on my weight loss, I use measuring cups and spoons to serve myself -- even with something like salad dressing. I count out chips or crackers. You don't want to think you've eaten one serving when you've eaten three. 

For exercise, start slow. If you want to try running, don't go out and expect to run even a mile the first day if you haven't done something like that before. You'll burn out and hate exercise (and maybe even injure yourself). Try something like the Couch to 5K plan to mix up walking and running and build endurance. Weight Watchers teaches to "move more". That's really all you need to do at first. Get a pedometer and start walking. Park further away from places you need to go (like the grocery store). Do laps around the mall.

One big change that you can make at the beginning is to stop drinking carbonated beverages (even diet ones). Check out how much sodium they contain! The sodium will make you retain water and bloat. Switch to water (I drink ~2L a day), and although you'll pee a lot the first few days, your body will get used to being hydrated enough and will get rid of the extra water weight you're carrying around. Also, being hydrated enough will make exercise easier.

This is all that I can think of for now... Hopefully it helps! Good luck with your weight loss and fitness goals!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Exercise is not necessary to lose weight but it does help. Exercise is for fitness. You do NOT want to end up skinny fat though. Find an activity you enjoy, otherwise you will not stick with it.

After a point, the scale will lie and your BMI will lie. Muscle is more compressed so a smaller volume weighs a lot more than the same amount of fat. 5 pounds of fat is huge but 5 pounds of muscle is not.

The weight watchers point system IS counting calories - it just uses formulas to turn them into points. Points are more user friendly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Take up body building. Lifting weights will rev up your metabolism and keeps it revved up for about 24 hrs. Women don't have enough testosterone to wind up with man muscles but we can sure look toned. Weight lifters will work on upper body one day, lower the next. Do cardio for warm up. It takes 30-40 min. per day, five days a week. But do not miss two days in a row. If a person reduces the caloric intake too much, the body will catabolize - eat your muscle instead of fat. Body building helps counter that.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

I see some questionable advice in here...perhaps from some people who consider loosing 5 or 10 pounds "loosing weight".

Like myself at one point, I think there are lots of people in here that consider "loosing weight" a project that means 30, 50, 80..maybe 100 pounds or more. Sorry, but that's WAY different than what many of us would consider a "skinny" person's outlook on it to begin...those who are already at a normal weight but just wants to loose a few pounds. It's not possible for those sorts of people to understand the challenge of loosing 50+ pounds, or 75...or a hundred. Sorry, nothing personal ladies and gents, but you just don't get it.

As I said earlier in this thread, I lost 70 pounds over 6 months. I worked HARD at it. A lot of the suggestions in this thread (eat only fruits and veggies, no carbs, eat organic, etc etc etc) are all helpful suggestions, but NOT necessarily the solution. 

No carbs = fad diet to me. Organic? Read all about it, a lot of it is just based on FUD. All veggies? You go without protein and your body consumes muscle instead of fat.

People fail with these sorts of things because either it doesn't work (and if you don't loose weight you don't have motivation to keep going), or the cravings just get too bad because they're depriving themselves of everything they've ever wanted and eaten before.

The one key thing I read that I do wholeheartedly agree with is this - eat better, use portion control, and COUNT CALORIES.

One of the biggest things that woke me up when I first started dieting was calorie counting. It soon became VERY evident to me where my problems were. I counted everything, even a single cheesie or a rice cake.

And exercise. Make that commitment to yourself to get out OFTEN, and NEVER EVER EVER make excuses. Leave the dinner table and do not go to the couch - put on your shoes and do something. I started walking 3 kilometers a night in the beginning. Then 5 kilometers. Then slowly (and gasping for breath with frequent breaks, but I tried) jogging 3K. Then jogging 5K. Before I knew it I could jog 5K nonstop - something that I would never have contemplated even possible before! Then I'd do different things - heck, at one point I went for a 10K walk/jog/hike just for the fun of it.

I was loosing 3# a week roughly and my motivation was through the roof which kept me going. Best off, I felt like a million dollars. I actually looked forward to my nightly jog, or going to the gym - again, something I would never have fathomed would ever be possible.

And lastly, cheat days? *NOOOOOOOO! NO, NO, NO NO NO NO*. Do the math - over 6 days you (for a realistic example) create a 500 calorie deficit every day between diet and exercise. One pound of fat roughly equals 3000 calories, so that 500x6= 3000 calories = you would stand to loose slightly over 1 pound that week in the 7th day. Now, that cheat day you're thinking of? Sure, go ahead, sit down to that 3000 calorie dinner. Oh wait, you *just wasted almost your ENTIRE week of hard work.* Done, gone, out the window. You now end the week net zero gain/loss, or perhaps a fraction of a pound. People then loose motivation, and then fail. I've seen it happen. I NEVER subscribed to the cheat day - it's a recipe for failure IMHO.

It's freaking hard...but I've been there, done that, and have the (now large vs 2XL!) T-shirt. 

The very beginning is having that "moment" where you decide you've had enough and are sick and tired of being the way you've become. I had that moment. I then made the commitment to myself to do something, made a promise to myself to NEVER make excuses why I couldn't or wouldn't exercise, and counted calories like a fiend sticking to a 1600 net calorie diet. 

It worked amazing. I still ate a lot of what I ate before but in portion control, and yes, I did a lot of "healthy" cooking so that I could eat larger portions of better-for-me stuff, but I still had a spoonfull of ice-cream here and there so that I never had uncontrollable cravings, which was the key. But I counted every calorie and "paid for it" somewhere else. 

YOu can do it!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

1 pound = 3500 calories

For the vast majority of people, calories in > calories out will work. Some people have issues like allergies, sensitivities, etc. that can mean elimination diets are what they need. Like some people need to eat gluten-free. For most of us, we just need to burn more than we eat.

However, it does not matter what you eat as long as you burn more than you consume. It really does not matter. You can lose weight eating only Twinkies if you wanted to.

The flip side? You wouldn't be healthy. If you take the "eat whatever you want" to an extreme, or reduce your calories by too much, then you slip into dangerous territory. Sickness, eating disorders, distorted body image, etc.  This you don't want.

The trick is to find the balance. Not only that, but what works for YOU probably won't work exactly the same for someone else. You might be able to lose weight eating 1800 calories a day, while your friend may have to hunker down to 1400, and yet another friend may be able to go with 2200.

Eat sensibly, mind your portions. Weigh and measure what you can.

Exercise. Don't worry about turning too bulky. You cannot do enough exercise to make yourself manly. More importantly, you won't even come close to doing enough exercise to make you manly. Don't wind up being the skinny girl who who starved herself thin and loses her breath climbing a flight of stairs.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry, my bad - yes, 3500 calories. And yes, I agree with what you're saying above - calories matter (almost) more than anything else, exercise is an important part along with it.

I never believed in going below 1600 calories (as a male) as a trainer (and lots of people online will say the same) that this is the point where the body goes from maximum loss to "starvation mode", again, at least for males - females may be different, best check with a trainer. In the latter the body starts to conserve fat and burn muscle instead which is the opposite of what you're trying to accomplish.

If I knew I was going to be doing a 1000 calorie workout that evening I might eat a small bit of extra dessert and more protein at dinner (even more calories) but it fed the machine during that workout and I built muscle and ended in a wash at the end of it all.


----------



## Katiy (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi please note that different diets work for different people, im doing the atkins diet because my body doesnt like alot if carbs. Alot of fresh veges and plenty of protein work well for me but you need to also eat enough, as too little and your body holds on to the weight. Ive always found I need to do something that makes me exercise while enjoying it, even if im walking alot and not realizing it. Different diets work differently for individuals look at your body what makes YOU gain weight, if I eat chippies I gain weight but I can eat chocolate. Its about you finding out what suits you more, I can over eat once a month ok but everyday adds on the weight. Also I find its important to find out why you overeat is it because its habit, boredom or something else. Love you for you dont let others perception overcome you, take it slowly as you are more likely to succeeded. Good luck


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It has been proven that the caloric intake has to switch up and down to keep the metabolism from slowing down. One can reduce calories for two or three days, then increase it some for a day, then reduce it again, then up for two, down for four, etc.


----------

